# Sauger bite



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm just wondering when the sauger usually start bunching up in the fall. I started fishing for them for the first time last year and had a ball all winter. I think our first trip was early November.

I'm thinking I'll start in mid-October this year, is that too early or could I start earlier than that even?

Also, is there a key water temp when they seem to start bunching up?


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

water temps below 50 is when they start moving up. Usually early Nov.
Bassky


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I start catching a few in early October at night


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kyjake said:


> I start catching a few in early October at night


HeHe,,, I just can't imagine,,, ALL those sauger, hiding away ALL SUMMER SOMEWHERE,,, without eating??????? Go figure


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

The best time to start is after the first major cold front. Within the following week they start to bunch up in the key areas, humps and drop offs, sand edges, tail traces of dams, creek mouthes. Can't wait for the month or two before turn over. I think with the anticipation i now feel i'm gonna go stock up on 3/16 and 1/4 oz jig heads.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I usually look for the first hard freeze as the indicator. You can catch them earlier of course but things really start heating up then. Rising water really helps them stack up as well.
Good luck!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never really found it to be very predictable. Water temp is probably the key. I wouldn't even start fishing for them until the water temp gets under 60 deg. The first ones will be dinks and as the water continues to cool, the big girls will come out to play.


----------

